# Help setting up system



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2009)

I purchased a Samsung HT-Z515T home theater this past weekend. I am installing it with a Samsung HP-S4253 Plasma TV. I am using Directv hd-h20.
I can't figure out how to wire it.
Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Michael, Welcome to the Shack.

First of all do you have any HDMI cables? you will need two of them.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2009)

I know I have one. I can pick another up tomorrow after work.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the shack Mike. I just wanted to say get your cables here...www.monoprice.com or you will pay way too much.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2009)

One other thing that I noticed last night. Both the Directv box and the DVD player that came with the home theater system has a optical port.
Will I be using it for anything?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You may use them but if your using HDMI you wont need them for your system as HDMI carries both audio and video.
And I agree with TC's post dont buy monster or any over priced HDMI cables you can get HDMI cables for much less $$ and there is NO difference in quality.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2009)

Actually, I work at a shop that does 12volt installs. I had a order coming in today and the place I order our stereos and remote starts from does a little home stuff. I had them to put me a couple HDMI's and a optical cable in with our order. I'll have them whenever Fedx gets here.
Have you had time to figure out how I should hook this thing up?

I did notice last night that the TV has 2 - HDMI inputs on it. Do you think one would be for the Directv box and one for the DVD player?

I would like to be able to listen to television shows as well as movies with the home theater.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You would take one HDMI cable and hook that up to the DirecTV's box and run that into the back of the receiver/DVD player as they are the same unit. and then the second HDMI cable from the output of the Receiver/DVD player to the Samsung Plasma. In the menu of the receiver there should be an option to output through HDMI "turn HDMI On" or something like that.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2009)

There is only 1 HDMI port on the back of the DVD player. It is labeled HDMI OUT.

There is a AUX IN jacks on the back of the DVD player.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is the receiver separate in your system? Ok go HDMI from the DVD player to the receiver and HDMI from the receiver to the TV. How many HDMI inputs does the receiver have? 
If it has two the you will need a third HDMI cable for the dishTV to the receiver otherwise you will need to use optical out from the DishTV to the receiver and component for the video.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm at work now but I went on the internet and printed off a picture of what the rear of my equipment looks like.
The Directv HD-H20 has 1 S-video out, 1 component out, 1 video out, audio out, digital audio out (optical), 1 HDMI

The Samsung DVD player/Amp has 1 video output jack, aux in 2 jacks, component video output jacks,
external digital optical input jack, 1 HDMI out jack

I know the TV has 2 HDMI inputs, S-video and RCA's

Hope this helps you help me!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, that helps alot.

Ok, you will need to use the DishTv directly to the TV using HDMI, Connect the optical audio cable from the dish to the receiver. HDMI out from the receiver to the Tv. This will get the 5.1 audio from the Dish to the receiver and alow you to use it for surround. You will have to select on the Samsung Plasma what HDMI input your using if you want to watch DVD movies or the Dish.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks!!
You have been a big help. Wish me luck!


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2009)

I got everything hooked up last night and it sounds great.
I do have 1 more question though. The rear speakers are wireless. The wireless module has a on/off switch on it. Would it be ok to leave it on all the time or should I just turn it on when I'm watching a movie/TV?

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would leave it on, sometimes when you turn the transmitter off the receiver may start searching for another signal and you may pick up noise.


----------

